# Sticky  Pier Cams - Surf Cams - Post them here



## John Smith_inFL

do you have a favorite camera that continually broadcasts the action of a beach or pier?? *Post the link to the webcam *with a short description about the area.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

One of my favorites is the South Florida Sebastian Inlet cameras. It used to provide live feeds but for some reason, it stopped a couple of years ago and now only provides still photos updated every half hour or so.








Sebastian Inlet Webcam


A Webcam overlooking Sebastian Inlet, FL



www.sebastianinletcam.com




My wife often goes pier fishing with her cronies at Sebastian without me and I can keep track of her with the piercam.


----------



## Trevfishin

Deerfield beach underwater pier cam. It’s like a live aquarium


----------



## pcbtightlines

Surfchex let’s you choose from several 
Wrightsville Beach, NC


----------



## John Smith_inFL

Trevfishin said:


> Deerfield beach underwater pier cam. It’s like a live aquarium


Please provide links to the cams.


----------



## Orest

I usually have this on my tv when working.






if you go here you can see the ship coming into Duluth.






MarineTraffic: Global Ship Tracking Intelligence | AIS Marine Traffic


MarineTraffic Live Ships Map. Discover information and vessel positions for vessels around the world. Search the MarineTraffic ships database of more than 550000 active and decommissioned vessels. Search for popular ships globally. Find locations of ports and ships using the near Real Time ships...



www.marinetraffic.com


----------



## John Smith_inFL

in my old shop, before the live streaming, it would have been so nice to have a live feed from different parts of the country on the Big Screen on the wall. Novel idea !!!

My wife often goes fishing (without me) with her buddies to a pier that used to have a live feed camera and I could watch them from home. Last year, the live feed stopped and now it's only a still photo taken every 30-60 minutes or so.


----------



## Orest

Here is another to enjoy during the winter.



https://www.youtube.com/c/BrownvillesFoodPantryForDeer


----------



## speckled redfish

Galveston Fishing Pier.









Live Pier Cam | Galveston Fishing Pier | United States


Fishing And Surfing | Galveston Fishing Pier | United States




www.galvestonfishingpier.com


----------



## speckled redfish

I just fished the Galveston Pier last night. I caught four Bull Reds and lots of big Gafftop. It was a blast.


----------

